
Ask HN: Are latency and jitter still critically relevant in online gaming today? - iancurasta
How relevant are problems caused by latency and jitter still in online gaming? (bearing in mind the increasing penetration of broadband and fixing the latency &amp; jitter effects in-app&#x2F;game, e.g. by implementing FEC-like controls)<p>I&#x27;m working on building a network intelligence tool and one of its quick byproducts is having the ability to do a quick (network) performance benchmark of pretty much any online gaming server (with the usual suspects like Fortnite and PUBG included) - would this help anyone if I release it as open source?
======
navjack27
Loss means more really. A good engine can compensate and predict very well
with variable latency and jitter. You probably know that the quality of the
connection matters more than the speed. You could have a 5/5 connection but
have great quality and have a great ping. My town has two ISPs, spectrum and a
local fiber optic provider. Spectrum has horrible bufferbloat on their
connection and wildly variable ping. The local fiber has a literally flawless
connection to everything and is cheaper and faster. Pretty much every game I
get a 15ms ping or less.

